

Show HN: I'm 20, a Student, and I created a new type of fantasy sports app - TySchultz
https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/pickup-sports-fantasy-football/id883743542?mt=8

======
smt88
This is neither "new" nor "fantasy sports". Weekly picks have been around for
decades. You're just creating a place to track them.

The "fantasy" part is choosing a team comprised of what you hope are the best
players in the league.

Also, don't review your own app. It looks desperate.

------
zerr
nice, but there is really no need to mention your age, especially if it is
more than e.g. 13 ;)

~~~
smt88
I disagree. I clicked this because I find apps made by people younger than 26
to be interesting.

Before people have been in the business world for a few years, they're a lot
more naive and idealistic. Usually, that makes their products either terrible
or fantastic (much more commonly terrible).

------
WillHuxtable
Looks nice, though you might want to name your other account something
different. [http://prntscr.com/4kkbo9](http://prntscr.com/4kkbo9)

~~~
TySchultz
Haha a few people have noticed that so far. But I do it for all my apps and I
don't mind that people notice it.

------
philrykoff
Nice recommendation you did there :-P

What's so new about it?

~~~
TySchultz
Thanks! :-P What's new about it is the ability to join leagues and compete
with your friends. Instead of normal fantasy sports where you manage players,
with PickUp all you need to do is vote on who you think is going to win.

~~~
hiccup
I guess you've never heard of Pick'Em leagues.
[http://games.espn.go.com/champions-league-
pickem/2014/en/](http://games.espn.go.com/champions-league-pickem/2014/en/)

Here's someone's implementation from 2 years ago.
[https://github.com/bobholt/soccer-pickem](https://github.com/bobholt/soccer-
pickem)

~~~
TySchultz
Those look interesting, they look like they are both for soccer though.
Another thing that makes PickUp different is the scoring. Points are
determined by the percentage of votes for each team. So if a team has 80% of
the votes and they win then the users who picked that team will get 20 points.

------
tylerpachal
Where did you get those team logos from? They look very nice!

~~~
TySchultz
Thank you! I actually created them all myself.

